# What happened to the Quick Links menu?



## Orius (Sep 3, 2008)

Was this removed?  I usually use the menu as soon as I log in to check the new posted messages in my subscribed threads, but I don't see the menu there today.


----------



## Mark (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like they have stripped away a lot of basic features.  Probably in an attempt to speed up the boards until they can get a new server configuration up and running.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2008)

It's still there.  At least, I can see it...


----------



## Graf (Sep 3, 2008)

The changes, in some cases, are mauling posts when you hit the edit button.  All my returns disappeared.... everything turns into undifferentiated text.  Makes me .  (j/k I'll live) but if we need to type < br > every time we want a return... you're definitely going to see lower traffic.


----------



## Graf (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh look, it did it again... Firefox 3.0.1 if it matters


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2008)

Umm... with all due respect - what changes?  We haven't made any recently.  Is there any chance you're having browser issues at your end?

Is anyone else suddenly experiencing problems?

_[testing... editing post... not having any trouble]_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the same problems. Using Fire fox, too.  I see the quick icons, but they aren't functioning    Edit: I use an older firefox, and this is the first time I had the probem.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I have the same problems. Using Fire fox, too.  I see the quick icons, but they aren't functioning





The quick icons?  I'm not sure I undertand what you're referring to.

The above posts were that (a) the Quick Links menu has disappeared for Orius, and (b) the return button isn't working for Graf.  Are you sayuing you're experiencing one of those problems, or are you referring to a brand new problem?  I don't know what "quick icons" are.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, no native speaker.

Same problem as graf with formatting and cannot use the return button.

Same problem as orius, but I see the Quick Links (not quick icons, sorry). It just happens nothing, when I try to use them.

Using Opera now, but have the same problem.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

He might be referring to the quick reply button that isn't working. As well as all the formatting buttons in the "advanced posting" screen aren't working either...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, blackrat. I meant the second.

With Opera, I can use return, but not the formatting buttons.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Umm... with all due respect - what changes?  We haven't made any recently.  Is there any chance you're having browser issues at your end?




There's at least two changes since yesterday. RSS icons have appeared next to the forums in the main-forum. And there's something called Trackback in the Advanced Posting screen... Or is that something I got with Staff status?

EDIT: Oh, make that three. There's something called Permalink in the upper right corner of every post. It wasn't there yesterday either...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not a staff think.

I also see Trackback and Permalink.

And the formatting buttons just disappeared during my typing.

Has ENWorld a virus or is hacked?

Blackrat, what browser do you use?

Edit: On Opera, the backround is now plain black and grey...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

At the moment I think I'm on IE 5 so that might be part of the reason why I'm getting wonky stuff . But I already heard one who's on FF3 that he's having same troubles...


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> There's at least two changes since yesterday. RSS icons have appeared next to the forums in the main-forum. And there's something called Trackback in the Advanced Posting screen... Or is that something I got with Staff status?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, make that three. There's something called Permalink in the upper right corner of every post. It wasn't there yesterday either...




The RSS icons were always there - it was just a broken image I uploaded.

Trackback - yeah, I se eit.  I don't actually know what that is.  Or what a Trackback is.  I'll poke round the Admin panel - it'll be an option somewhere.

I'm using the advanced editor, _and_ it's *working* fine.  Certainly none of the above would have touched it. 

The Quick Links menu in the navbar is there.  

The Return button is on my keyboard... mine works.... I'm a little confused if people actually mean their Return button.  Or Enter, or whatever it's called on the keyboard.  Or do they mean something else?

The common factor is the same version of Firefox, right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

This is what I got, if I hit edit on firefox by a hyperlinked text:

[sblock=PbP]D&D 3.5<br />
<a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4102648&postcount=3" target="_blank">Growling Ape</a> in <a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=221479" target="_blank">The Romance of the River Kingdoms</a> <a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=221216&page=1&pp=30" target="_blank">OOC</a> <br />
<a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4118437&postcount=3" target="_blank">Garagos Stoneshield</a>  in  <a href="http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=222238" target="_blank">Tomb of Horror 3.5</a> <a


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> The RSS icons were always there - it was just a broken image I uploaded.
> 
> Trackback - yeah, I se eit.  I don't actually know what that is.  Or what a Trackback is.  I'll poke round the Admin panel - it'll be an option somewhere.
> 
> ...




No, graf and me using different versions of firefox (I have an older one). I have problems with Opera, too (but only with using the advanced mode). As has blackrat with IE.

Yes, I meant the enter / return button. And it doesn't work for me using firefox (but if I use Opera)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> I'm using the advanced editor, _and_ it's *working* fine.  Certainly none of the above would have touched it.



That is peculiar. I click on any of the formatting buttons and nothing happens. Same with smilies.



> The common factor is the same version of Firefox, right?



No, I'm on IE. Either 5 or 6, not completely sure on that.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus, what about the Quick Reply button? Does that work for you. Also the Multiquote Button doesn't react at all.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> This is what I got, if I hit edit on firefox by a hyperlinked text:




I'm sorry.. I'm trying to help, but I honestly don't understand what "hitting edit on firefox on a hypertexted link" means.  I'm guessing it's a language thing.  Can you explain a bit more?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Morrus, what about the Quik Reply button? Does that work for you. Also the Multquote Button doesn't react at all.




Both work perfectly for me.  I'll install Frefox later and see if I can replicate the errors.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Both work perfectly for me.  I'll install Frefox later and see if I can replicate the errors.




Damnit, I wish I was at home right now. Then I'd have access to most used browsers and could give you more detailed report how they work right now...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> I'm sorry.. I'm trying to help, but I honestly don't understand what "hitting edit on firefox on a hypertexted link" means.  I'm guessing it's a language thing.  Can you explain a bit more?




Sorry about the english thing. I edit regulary my PBP Thread post (with the hyperlinks to my various games. If I try it now, I get the above text. Hope it helps.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

I just tried Circvs where everything functions perfectly, so it's obviously something to do with ENW itself. Does the boards use the same version of VB?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Both work perfectly for me.  I'll install Frefox later and see if I can replicate the errors.




So, out of curiosity, what browser are you using?


----------



## Staffan (Sep 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Umm... with all due respect - what changes?  We haven't made any recently.  Is there any chance you're having browser issues at your end?
> 
> Is anyone else suddenly experiencing problems?
> 
> _[testing... editing post... not having any trouble]_



I occasionally get similar problems, both here and at CM (and I think it has happened once or twice at Kay's as well). The problems usually appear together:


Menus (like Quick Links and, on CM, Image Hosting) don't work.
Quick reply doesn't work.
If I make a "full reply", I get a bunch of HTML code in the editor, and have to manually add BR tags instead of just hitting enter.
If I Shift-reload the page, the problems usually fix themselves. I guess this is due to some problem with javascripting, either not loading correctly or not getting interpreted correctly by Firefox.


----------



## Adlon (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, Russ.....

Testing this out now....

I'm using Firefox, latest version, 3.01....

At the bottom of any thread, the Multiquote and Quick Reply buttons do NOT work unless you right click>open in new tab. A simple left click fails.

I will submit, and attempt to edit my post.....

-----------

Standard Edit Post works fine, no gibberish.....

------------------

Editing with format buttons now....Nope. format buttons broken. I cant edit in changes to font size, color, none of the buttons work.

--------------


----------



## Adlon (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, seems JAVA is broken somewhere... be patient guys, I'm sure it'll be fixed asap.....

On a positive note: you get to know how to nav the site in alternate ways


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Adlon said:


> Ok, Russ.....
> 
> Testing this out now....
> 
> ...




Have you tried to edit a text containing a hyperlink? I use firefox 3 right now and still have the problem


----------



## Adlon (Sep 3, 2008)

No, and not to belittle your issue, but I'm quite sure it's relative to the other issues......

But, lets see....

Straight link:

EN World - D&D / Dungeons & Dragons / RPGs

BB Code:
Visit ENWorld

I hit submit.
---------------------

Ok, my edit box looks normal. No garbage, just the same stuff I typed in. 
So I can't say for sure that this issue IS related to the various buttons not working.


----------



## Hussar (Sep 3, 2008)

Adlon said:


> No, and not to belittle your issue, but I'm quite sure it's relative to the other issues......
> 
> But, lets see....
> 
> ...




Well, if I open a Quick Reply in a new window, I actually quote the post that I quick replied from.  So, I can reply, but, only if I quote the post.  Multiquote does not work for me, nor does Quick Reply.  Didn't try forking.

Firefox 3.0.1 here.  Also getting the trackback line as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Adlon said:


> No, and not to belittle your issue, but I'm quite sure it's relative to the other issues......
> 
> But, lets see....
> 
> ...




I have this problem with both Explorer and Firefox, but not with Opera. I have forgotten my summer-camp account name, so I cannot try if CM works for me.


----------



## cougent (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ, maybe this will help in the troubleshooting, or maybe not...

Yesterday I was on the site off and on from 12:00 PM Central time until about 12:00 AM this morning working on review updates.  The site was extremely slow all during that time and something changed sometime between 6:00 - 8:00 PM as these changes occurred:

1) RSS icons appeared
2) Quick Links drop down arrow disappeared
3) Review Tools drop down arrow disappeared
4) Clicking on Quick Links changes the menu bar from
My Account + Register + Blogs + FAQ + Calendar + New Posts + Search + Quick Links + Log Out
TO
My Account + Register + Blogs + FAQ + Calendar + Search + New Posts + Mark Forums Read + Open Contacts Popup + Log Out
5) Clicking on Review Tools sends you into an apparent infinite loop of nothingness (stopped after 5 minutes of no response, this while refreshes or page loads were running 2-3 minutes each)
6) Smiles will not post into message when clicked on.
7) Formatting tools do not work. (attempted to italicize this line)

For this thread and this post tried the following:
Quick Reply - does absolutely nothing, no load percentage, no screen refresh, just says "Done" right after click
Quote - Appears to works normally
New Reply - appears to work normally

IF all these things are still working for you then it may be a permissions thing rather than a JAVA thing... if JAVA was broke it should be broke for all.  UNLESS JAVA has permissions as well (not a programmer, just a former system administrator in a previous lifetime)

ALSO all of these were originally working AFTER you gave me staff / mod upgrade on Monday, they all broke late Yesterday evening.  They were working yesterday at noon when I first got on the site.

I am available throughout the day to try various things if you need a troubleshooter monkey.  Available platforms are all Windows XP SP3, but I do have FF3.0.1, IE7, and Safari (something) available.  I primarily use FF3 (this message).


----------



## Mark (Sep 3, 2008)

I am using IE 7 and the drop down menu of forums normally at the lower right of every page seems to have disappeared.  There hasn't been one on CM for months.

*edit* and as of this post it has returned to EN World but is still missing from CM.


----------



## Mark (Sep 3, 2008)

Mark said:


> I am using IE 7 and the drop down menu of forums normally at the lower right of every page seems to have disappeared.  There hasn't been one on CM for months.
> 
> *edit* and as of this post it has returned to EN World but is still missing from CM.





It would appear that this feature ("jump forum") is now tied to Community Supporter accounts?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm at my home PC now. Firefox3 on Windows XP.

 Smilies work fine,

as underlining, _italized_, and *bold*

But I cann ot change the editor mode and be struck in 'advanced' 

And now, evrything is broken again  what did you do between this post and the editing?


----------



## Halford (Sep 3, 2008)

Just though I would chime in here to.  For the past couple of days EnWorld has been mauling every post I have tried to make.Despite putting in the appropriate spaceing, etc., between paragraphs to break up text I am getting huge blocks of text.  It seems like this has been a common issue.Additionally the quick reply function has not been working for weeks (for me at least) and now none of the advanced menu functions are working, so I cannot color text, add attatchments, etc., though I can add the code where I happen to know it - which isn't often.Sorry to complain, but it is making pbping extremely difficult.


----------



## Graf (Sep 4, 2008)

Halford's right.I can had code html, but if I don't everything comes out garbage. None of the editing controls seem to work, on any browser. It's obvious there's been some sort of massive buggy change to the enworld code. Its wide spread; it affects many browsers. Maybe its hacking, maybe its server configuration. But we're not imagining things.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 4, 2008)

Now I'm getting the problem too, and shift-reloading doesn't help this time. I'll try attaching an image of how the interface looks when I try quoting a post.

No, wait, I can't. There's no "manage attachments" button available.

I have also noticed that the links in the forums go to HTML pages and not PHP pages - e.g. http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...other-settings-should-get-fr-treatment-4.html instead of http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=239888 (the links are different, as you can see if you mouseover on them). The latter link gets redirected to the former. I don't know if this is related to the problem.

Also, if you preview your post, make changes, and then preview it again, it can apparently cause trouble if you include special characters. When I did my first preview, it changed the quote signs above into HTML code ("). On the second preview, it changed the & in the code into &, which messed it up. Here's hoping posting will work...


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 4, 2008)

All javascripts were broken by a plugin called vbSEO that was installed without my knowledge or consultation. This plugin has been removed.


----------



## Hussar (Sep 4, 2008)

Everything seems to be working for me.  Thankies sir.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 4, 2008)

I was about to chime in with some more (hopefully) helpful observations (it also seemed to me that Java was broken), but it appears that things are working again.  Thanks Michael!


----------



## Graf (Sep 4, 2008)

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------

